# Long Hair Chihuahua hair cut?



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyway, i was curious is there any summer cuts for long hair chihuahuas? she's kind of bushy looking. 

if so, i would like to see photos.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It's generally not recommnded to cut their hair as it may ruin it. Trimmimng her up is fine, but you should never shave to the skin. I was told the same with my Pekingese; Sun Chee had the most remarkable full coat and I was warned by vets and groomers never to shave her. Ling Ling does not have the full coat, but I still have never cut her hair, either.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Shaving an LC's coat is not recommended. The new hair growth will likely be more sparse and/or more coarse, and it could have a permanent effect on their coats. Trimming around the butt is OK, and general tidying/snipping of untidy growth, as long as it's towards the end of the hair growth and not at its base.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

well, Tabitha has to have surgery in the Fall and they are going to shave her pretty much from the waist down. Now I'm worried about how her coat will grow back in 
I would never intentionally shave her, even in hot weather. Her bushy coat is gorgeous;
I always say it's like touching a little bit of Heaven :cloud9:


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

They don't actually need any grooming other than paws some people sanitary shave I don't!! She will shed her coat for the summer anyway so it will look thinner and prevent her from over heating Let nature take it's course.


----------

